# Rodeo At Work



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hubby came out with me yet again and got some great shots of Rodeo at work. Now that his official 2yr old year is here, we will be doing more saddle and bridle work. Didnt have the bridle on this time, really want to make sure his mouth and teeth are 100% after getting his wolf teeth removed, and his teeth floated. 

Getting his ears rubbed. 
















Time for Work!
























































Ground tying like a Pro!

















I think he is looking great, and so grown up from when I first got him! He loves to get out and work, comes right up to the gate when I call his name, and is ready to go! Such an eager little guy! Hope you liked the pics!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I LOVE Rodeo pictures!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

CLaPorte432 said:


> I LOVE Rodeo pictures!


Aww Thank you! LOL! So do I!! Ill sit on the computer going through them for hours, ****!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

He looks very workman like. That is a good quality!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

waresbear said:


> He looks very workman like. That is a good quality!


Oh yeah, he gets down to business! LOL, dont get me wrong, he has a lazy side, but I think we have taken care of that! Well, I hope anyways. Its interesting though, the days where he doesnt want to stand still, Ill have him work, and shortly after, he will stand no questions asked. Even the days where he just wants to stand around, he is still willing to work, and move a little bit for me.


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

I love Rodeo!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Kelly22790 said:


> I love Rodeo!


Aww thanks!! I love when people tell me that! lol....hes such a dorky little horse. Hes super funny though, when there are a bunch of people around at the barn, he is on his BEST behavior! Like everyone is expecting so much of him! lol


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> Aww thanks!! I love when people tell me that! lol....hes such a dorky little horse. Hes super funny though, when there are a bunch of people around at the barn, he is on his BEST behavior! Like everyone is expecting so much of him! lol


People pleaser! He's just the cutest!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Kelly22790 said:


> People pleaser! He's just the cutest!


Haha, thanks.....he just tries to trick people into thinking hes amazing! lol....every time we have our "issues", theres usually no one else at the barn! lol


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> Haha, thanks.....he just tries to trick people into thinking hes amazing! lol....every time we have our "issues", theres usually no one else at the barn! lol


I'll vouch for that


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Love getting updates on Rodeo 
he grew up handsome


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Love seeing updates.  He grew up so fast! xD


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Lookin good, Rodeo's as handsome as ever!!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

nherridge said:


> I'll vouch for that


****!! He def tried to show off for you, especially that one day when he was galloping on the lunge! lol



Country Woman said:


> Love getting updates on Rodeo
> he grew up handsome


Thanks so much CW!! I agree, I think hes looking pretty good considering how goofy he looked for quite some time!



SorrelHorse said:


> Love seeing updates.  He grew up so fast! xD


Thanks SorrelHorse! Isnt he though? We still have quite a bit more growing to do obviously! 



HorseLovinLady said:


> Lookin good, Rodeo's as handsome as ever!!


Thank you HorseLovinLady!!!


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

Aww what a handsome little guy! I love the saddle, too, it looks really good with him! lol


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Dark Intentions said:


> Aww what a handsome little guy! I love the saddle, too, it looks really good with him! lol


Thank you! The saddle is amazing, Ive ridden in it quite a few times on a different horse at the barn, and its super comfy!


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> Thank you! The saddle is amazing, Ive ridden in it quite a few times on a different horse at the barn, and its super comfy!



Omg I bet! I miss riding western a lot, I wish I never sold my western saddle, yet again I kinda had to since it didn't fit my old horse, and I know it won't fit Cadyen either, lol.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Dark Intentions said:


> Omg I bet! I miss riding western a lot, I wish I never sold my western saddle, yet again I kinda had to since it didn't fit my old horse, and I know it won't fit Cadyen either, lol.



I love riding Western, never really did until I got Rodeo, every barn Ive had him at only have done Western, and when they started asking me to ride their horses, it was Western, or nothing. This saddle here is my first Western, I grew up riding English, and I really love English as well. Which is why I kept my English, because I would like to ride both 

Ill have to take some pics of Rodeo in an English saddle, I dont think I have any! lol


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

I love Rodeo!he's so big now! happy to see his training is going so well!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

AngieLee said:


> I love Rodeo!he's so big now! happy to see his training is going so well!


Aww thank you! He has grown so much! lol, I still cant believe it! Thanks so much! He is so much fun to work with!


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice looking guy coming along great!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Casey02 said:


> Nice looking guy coming along great!


Thanks so much!! He has his days, but for the most part he has a great little mind on him!


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> I love riding Western, never really did until I got Rodeo, every barn Ive had him at only have done Western, and when they started asking me to ride their horses, it was Western, or nothing. This saddle here is my first Western, I grew up riding English, and I really love English as well. Which is why I kept my English, because I would like to ride both
> 
> Ill have to take some pics of Rodeo in an English saddle, I dont think I have any! lol


Awesome! I love riding english, too, well duh, ahaha, but western is just so much fun, too, I'm thinking one day I'll do western pleasure with Cayden. But omg yes, I'd love to see Rodeo in an english saddle!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Dark Intentions said:


> Awesome! I love riding english, too, well duh, ahaha, but western is just so much fun, too, I'm thinking one day I'll do western pleasure with Cayden. But omg yes, I'd love to see Rodeo in an english saddle!


Meant to get some today....but threw my Western on him instead.....took these after I played with him a bit.....


















































Ill get some pics of him in an English saddle tomorrow...there was just so much going on today with the UPS package with my new saddle pad, jolly ball, and reins!! lol


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

^^^Aw, that's okay, he's still extremely adorable! And I still can't over the fact that he looks like a lesson horse I ride, lol, see?








:OOO


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Dark Intentions said:


> ^^^Aw, that's okay, he's still extremely adorable! And I still can't over the fact that he looks like a lesson horse I ride, lol, see?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!!! They really do look alike! Thats incredible! lol....Same shade of chestnut and everything! That is awesome!!


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> Wow!!! They really do look alike! Thats incredible! lol....Same shade of chestnut and everything! That is awesome!!


Ikr?! Lol, they could be related, haha probably not, though that would be awesome!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Dark Intentions said:


> Ikr?! Lol, they could be related, haha probably not, though that would be awesome!


That would be awesome! lol.....wonder what the chances of that would be!? lol


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> That would be awesome! lol.....wonder what the chances of that would be!? lol


I was thinking the same thing! How old is Rodeo again, 3?


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Dark Intentions said:


> I was thinking the same thing! How old is Rodeo again, 3?


I wish! ****...he'll be 2 in a week!


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> I wish! ****...he'll be 2 in a week!


Whoa, really? He sure doesn't look almost 2, lol.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Dark Intentions said:


> Whoa, really? He sure doesn't look almost 2, lol.


Lol, yup...his birthday is in 9days....April 11th. But yeah, hes a 2010 baby! Hard to believe!! lol


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> Lol, yup...his birthday is in 9days....April 11th. But yeah, hes a 2010 baby! Hard to believe!! lol


Aww, tell him I saw happy birthday!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Dark Intentions said:


> Aww, tell him I saw happy birthday!


Oh I will! lol I requested the day off for work and everything! Kind of pathetic....I think Im more excited about Rodeo's 2nd bday than I was my 21st! ****


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

As I said he looks great!! I see he loves having his ears scratched as much as my Lakota does lol.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

HorseLovinLady said:


> As I said he looks great!! I see he loves having his ears scratched as much as my Lakota does lol.


He does!! LOL.....Right now especially, he sweats around his ears all the time, Ive never seen a horse sweat around their ears so much before, and they are especially fuzzy that the hair is just in clumps that you can practically pull off! lol

Hes so gross right now, I just cant keep him clean, every time I go out there, his face is covered in dirt! Hes driving me insane! lol


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

So got some shots of Rodeo in an English Saddle today, and some shots of him in the bridle for the first time in 3 or so months, dont like the way the bit works with this bridle though, so Ill be switching to the other one I had on it before. 










































He probably would have looked adorable if I had gone all out with polos, and an English bridle :lol:


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm not much into english riding but the saddle looks great on him!!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

HorseLovinLady said:


> I'm not much into english riding but the saddle looks great on him!!


Thanks!! I grew up riding English.....Id say hes def more of a Western horse looking at these pics! lol


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

Omg he's looks FABULOUS with the english saddle on!<3


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Dark Intentions said:


> Omg he's looks FABULOUS with the english saddle on!<3


lol, not as bad as you would think huh?! lol


----------

